# Mosquito!



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello guys went out this afternooon......2/7....after a private pond visit...(with no luck) fished the roadbed out off the cemetary in about 12-14 fow caught a few dink perch and one really big keeper....i was out in the not so perfect time but did ok anyway...had fun.....ice was great at 8-10 inches of goood black clear ice with about 1-2 of cloudy stuff....be careful on the far south end theres a crack and noone out there the last week...hope this helps someone....keep us reports comin guys.....also one question....where could you catch some bluegills off of the cemetary.....wich way how deep and all that ...................thanks.......again hope this helps someone !!!!!......................................STEELHEADFEVER


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Fished the buoy line this morning 7:30 to 12:30. Ended with 2 walleye, 2 crappie and 3 perch all on deadstick minnows. 7" black ice, 5" snow with a layer of slush underneath. If you go out follow the snowmobile trail, it will make walking much easier. No problem getting out from the buoy line parking lot.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

nice job tony. were u where we were friday? the last spot we fished?


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

We were at the 3rd buoy. Today I was at the second buoy. 5 1/2 ft.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Would like to go out of the 305 launch area in the morning for some gill and perch action. Has anyone been down to that area and would care to share ice conditions there. Will probably be by myself, so i'd really appreciate the info for safety.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive been down there a few times before the snow. Ill be there around 9. Cell 330-718-3108 Ice was 8in for the most part. Tough to cover it all. You can call now. Not to late bud! Bob


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry i didn't get this earlier. I wont be out til around 11. Will fish til around 5.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Fushed the north end and had good day, kept 25 good crappies. Most on a minnow. Near the bottom in 12 fow.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fished the drop today. Started at 9 and went till dark. Fish were on there way out and had to move some. Picked up 4 cats and at least 50 perch and a few crapps. At dark I missed 3-4 nice fish in 12fow.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice pics Bob!


----------

